# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  How would you set up this type of pivot chart? [Market cap of stocks by owner over time]

## winkywright

I don't have data handy yet, but I'm trying to figure out how to approach something like this...

Say a dataset contains a time series for portfolios of stock owned by various people. Stock codes, stock prices, person's name. 

To keep it simple, let's say there is only 1 unit of each stock. Using a pivot table/power pivot, I'd like to set up a pivot chart w/ slicer whereby selecting a person's name will illustrate: i) the change in market cap (price x units) of their portfolio over time ii) against the change in market cap of all stocks in the dataset. 

Perhaps it would be two line charts re-based to a point in time for visual comparison. Or a 30 day moving average? Or week-on-week % change? 
How best to approach and set up something like this?

----------

